# iDownload/iSearch Sends Out cease-and-desist letters to the antispyware community!



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

CastleCops recently received a letter from iDownload claiming that we have incorrectly classified iDownload as Spyware and demanding that we remove them. Interestingly enough we were given a 5 day window to comply with their demand, but we didn't actually receive it until the 6th day. Brian Livingston's published an article regarding the cease and desist letters being sent out by iDownload, indicating not only did *CastleCops, Spywarewarrior, Spyware Guide* and *SunBelt Software* all receive similar letters, but the CEO of iDownload is calling the campaign a "success"? 


Related links....

http://castlecops.com/article5772.html

http://www.broadbandreports.com/shownews/60903

http://www.netrn.net/spywareblog/ <--Suzy's Blog. Read "SunBelt Software's" response. Long PDF...but good stuff!!

**Note** Save the file...as I'm sure they will be forced to remove it soon.

Success my butt! All *MAJOR* adware/spyware fighters (including most of those who got a letter) have retained law firms and have revoked iDownload/iSearch claims and refused to remove it's detection from their programs.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

do spybot and adaware catch this Idownload stuff ?


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

mimo2005 said:


> do spybot and adaware catch this Idownload stuff ?


Yes. I know for a fact it was listed in adaware's last database. That said... I haven't seen any info on if they got a letter or what their response was to it...if they did.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

MicroBell said:


> Yes. I know for a fact it was listed in adaware's last database. That said... I haven't seen any info on if they got a letter or what their response was to it...if they did.


It would be interesting to see the point of view of Adaware se and Spybot concerning Idownloadbug .


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

A cease and desist letter holds about as much legal weight as the paper it's printed on...


----------

